# Samsung Nexus Prime vorbestellbar



## pibels94 (5. Oktober 2011)

Seit heute ist das Samsung Nexus Prime zu einem Preis von 649$ auf www.intlo.com vorbestellbar.

Laut der amerikanischen Website bietet das Smartphone folgende Ausstattung:

OS: Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich
CPU: 1,5 GHz Dualcore
RAM: 1GB 
GPU: PowerVR SGX540 
Display: 4,5" 720p Display
Abmessungen: 68mm x 124mm x 9mm

weitere Features sind der 4G LTE Support und die Aufnahme von 1080p Full HD Videos.

Quelle: Google Nexus Prime

Edit: die offizielle Vorstellung des Nexus Primes findet übrigens am 19. Oktober statt.

Quelle dazu: http://www.inside-handy.de/news/230...us-prime-und-android-4-0-kommen-am-19-oktober

PS: ist meine erste User News, Kritik ist erwünscht


----------



## Micha77 (5. Oktober 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAA!
Hammer!Ein Traum von Smartphone!


----------



## lunar19 (5. Oktober 2011)

Boah, die Entwickulng von den Smartphones geht ja echt schnell voran...

1 GB RAM und 2x1,5 GHz, das ist doch so Standard von vor fünf, sechs Jahren von Desktop-PCs


----------



## B3RG1 (5. Oktober 2011)

Naja, Desktop PCs und Smartphones darfst du nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen, aber du hast schon Recht, die Entwicklung geht rasend schnell voran, zumal bald schon Quad-Core-SOCs verfügbar sein werden.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Oktober 2011)

Tegra 3 4Kern CPU mit 5 Kernen ist der nächste Schritt.

Hat das Nexus S nicht die auch den PowerVR SGX540?


----------



## pibels94 (5. Oktober 2011)

Jap, GPU ist die gleiche wie im Nexus S.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Oktober 2011)

Klingt ja nicht gerade überragend.


----------



## pibels94 (5. Oktober 2011)

Naja, das mit der GPU ist genau wie mit den anderen Daten vorläufig, ich übernehm keine Haftung dafür, ob das mit der PowerVr 540 stimmt


----------



## Iceananas (5. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Klingt ja nicht gerade überragend.


 
Kennst du denn ein Spiel oder eine Anwendung, die die GPU überfordert?


----------



## oksboht (5. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch fast der gleiche Chip wie aus demOptimus 3D von TI. Der hat zwar ne PowerVr540, jedoch ist die im vergleich zum Nexus S um 50% schneller, da der Chip höher taktet. Und Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist der Chip aus der neuesten OMAP Reihe sogar von 200MHz(Nexus S) auf 38xMHz(Nexus Prime) übertaktet (vgl: Optimus 3D 300MHz).


----------



## Stricherstrich (5. Oktober 2011)

Ist das Samsung Nexus S wirklich so gut?
Für 300.- ist es doch sehr verlockend...


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2011)

Technisch interessierts mich nicht so. Bin ja mit dem Galaxy S II gut bedient. Ich finde aber die Form vom Nexus toll. Da werd ich dann das Galaxy nach wohl recht kurzer Zeit verkaufen müssen und mir das Teil kaufen.


----------



## pibels94 (5. Oktober 2011)

eins der besten handys wenn du mich fragst  vor allem das gebogene display ist der hammer


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2011)

Ja, echt geil! Wirklich!


----------



## pibels94 (5. Oktober 2011)

werd mein Galaxy S 1 dann auch verticken


----------



## PEG96 (5. Oktober 2011)

Mein Gott, kann diese Vergrößerung der Displays mal aufhören, die Dinger sollen in Taschen passen, nicht in Rucksäcke.


----------



## kombiv6 (5. Oktober 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Mein Gott, kann diese Vergrößerung der Displays mal aufhören, die Dinger sollen in Taschen passen, nicht in Rucksäcke.


 

recht hat er , obwohl ichs von der Form her echt Sahne finde


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Mein Gott, kann diese Vergrößerung der Displays mal aufhören, die Dinger sollen in Taschen passen, nicht in Rucksäcke.


 

Ich finds geil. Je größer, desto besser!


----------



## d00mfreak (5. Oktober 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Mein Gott, kann diese Vergrößerung der Displays mal aufhören, die Dinger sollen in Taschen passen, nicht in Rucksäcke.


 
Gehörst du zu den Typen, die mit die mit Vokuhila-Haarschnitt auf ihrem Golf 1 posen und die engest-möglichen Jeans anziehen? Nicht? dann passt es auch in deine Tasche.

Das Nexus Prime soll auch mit einem gebogenem Display - ähnlich dem des Nexus S, nur etwas mehr - kommen. Außerdem ein Gehäuse aus Metall und 8,8mm dünn. M ein DHD wirkt plötzlich so veraltet D:


----------



## B3RG1 (5. Oktober 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Gehörst du zu den Typen, die mit die mit Vokuhila-Haarschnitt auf ihrem Golf 1 posen und die engest-möglichen Jeans anziehen? Nicht? dann passt es auch in deine Tasche.
> 
> Das Nexus Prime soll auch mit einem gebogenem Display - ähnlich dem des Nexus S, nur etwas mehr - kommen. Außerdem ein Gehäuse aus Metall und 8,8mm dünn. M ein DHD wirkt plötzlich so veraltet D:


 
New Kids FTW!! 
Ich hab eigentlich auch kein Problem mit so großen Displays, in meiner Hosentasche ist noch jede Menge Platz (habe ein 4 Zoll Gerät) und denke mir oft, dass 4,3-4,5 Zoll schon geil wären


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Oktober 2011)

Die ganzen Samsung Handys sind mit ihrgem ganzen Plastik einfach immer nur total hässlich


----------



## pibels94 (5. Oktober 2011)

geschmackssache


----------



## TheOnLY (5. Oktober 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Die ganzen Samsung Handys sind mit ihrgem ganzen Plastik einfach immer nur total hässlich


 
Mir gefällt eben das an Samsunghandys, da sie dadurch recht leicht sind


----------



## TacTic (5. Oktober 2011)

Super News! Gefällt mir. 

Sind 486 € nach aktuellem Kurs. Eigentlich ein mehr als fairer Preis, für das wohl beste Handy.
Gut dass es 4,5 und nicht 4,65" Display hat.
Jetzt muss nur noch der Rand schmal sein  und es ist gekauft.

edit:
gerade das Bild gesehen.
Ich kaufs doch nicht.
In dem Video sah es schlanker aus. Auf Intlo wirkt es irgendwie wie ein kleines fettes Kind. 
Schade eigentlich...  
Und was das MAterial angeht, hab ich gelesen dass es nicht aus Plastik sondern Alu sein soll.

edit2:
nochmal überprüft. Das obere Bild ist nicht das Prime, sondern das Nexus S. 
Das kleine Bild in der Artikelbeschreibung zeigt ein Handy, das nicht einmal ein krümmel gebogen ist.
-> Sehr wahrscheinlich auch nicht das Nexus Prime.
Ergo, bleibt meine Hoffnung bestehen, dass wir ein schlankes gebogenes Handy zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## sinthor4s (5. Oktober 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Die ganzen Samsung Handys sind mit ihrgem ganzen Plastik einfach immer nur total hässlich


 
Ehrlich? Ich finde es eigentlich sehr angenehm das mein Galaxy 2 kein Alu-Gehäuse besitzt. Das I-Phone 4 von ´nem Kumpel liegt dagegen
immer wie Blei in der Hand. Aber die Ästhetik liegt ja im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## spionkaese (5. Oktober 2011)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Ich finde es eigentlich sehr angenehm das mein Galaxy 2 kein Alu-Gehäuse besitzt. Das I-Phone 4 von ´nem Kumpel liegt dagegen
> immer wie Blei in der Hand. Aber die Ästhetik liegt ja im Auge des Betrachters


Das schlimmste am iPhone 4 ist die "Eckigkeit", das Teil ist echt unbequem in der Hand


----------



## lunar19 (5. Oktober 2011)

> Das schlimmste am iPhone 4 ist die "Eckigkeit", das Teil ist echt unbequem in der Hand



Ganz genau, seh ich genau so! Beim Handy von meinem Vater find ich das echt angenehm (Samsung Galaxy S II)


----------



## tayna (6. Oktober 2011)

es stellt sich die frage, warum samsung einen TI OMAP verbauen sollte...Immerhin haben sie gereade erst für das SII HD in Korea ihrenen eigenen verbesserten Exynos mit eben 1,5GHz vorgestellt, der würde sich doch wunderbar im Prime machen 
und die Bilder auf der Website sind eh alles nur Platzhalter *g*


----------



## DrSin (6. Oktober 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Die ganzen Samsung Handys sind mit ihrgem ganzen Plastik einfach immer nur total hässlich


 
nur gut das es dieses mal nen alubody gibt und dein comment somit luft wert ist.


----------



## tayna (7. Oktober 2011)

zumal das im auge des betrachters liegt - ich kann am sII weder optisch noch haptisch irgendwas aussetzen und leicht ist es obendrein


----------



## Ciddy (7. Oktober 2011)

diese ganzen Spekulationen sind eigentlich mehr als unnötig
am 11ten wird es vorgestellt dann kann man dazu auch wirklich was sagen
gestern Abend hab ich erst wieder gelesen, dass die Daten die im Umlauf sind nicht ganz korrekt sind 

mir persönlich sagt der Trend von immer größerem Display, immer dünner und leichter jedenfalls nicht zu
beim Prime wird das Display aber auch größer weil wohl die Tasten wegfallen damit relativiert sich das Ganze
das SGS2 von einem Kollegen war so wie es ausgeliefert wird für mich wie ein Fremdkörper in der Hand, seit er sich den 2000er Akku dazu geholt hat find ich es jedoch richtig Klasse


----------



## pSiii (7. Oktober 2011)

Es wird nicht mehr am 11. vorgestellt 


> Ursprünglich sollte das neue Google-Flaggschiff am 11. Oktober vom  Stapel rollen. Doch offenbar aus Respekt vor dem kürzlich verstorbenen  Apple-Gründer Steve Jobs, der an diesem Tag beigesetzt werden könnte,  haben sich die beiden Unternehmen entschlossen, den Termin zu  verschieben. Dies sei nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt, um ein neues Produkt  vorzustellen, teilten sie mit. Damit haben sie sicher recht. Vor allem  dann, wenn das erste Smartphone mit Icecream Sandwich (Android 4) Apples  eben erst vorgestelltes iPhone 4S übertrumpfen könnte. Samsung und Google wollen in Kürze einen neuen Termin bekanntgeben.



Finde ich die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## PEG96 (7. Oktober 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Gehörst du zu den Typen, die mit die mit Vokuhila-Haarschnitt auf ihrem Golf 1 posen und die engest-möglichen Jeans anziehen? Nicht? dann passt es auch in deine Tasche.
> 
> Das Nexus Prime soll auch mit einem gebogenem Display - ähnlich dem des Nexus S, nur etwas mehr - kommen. Außerdem ein Gehäuse aus Metall und 8,8mm dünn. M ein DHD wirkt plötzlich so veraltet D:



Wenn dem so ist, dann trägst du wohl Jogginghosen, in die auch ein Galaxy Tab 10.1 passt.
Wenn man was fürs Arbeiten oder Surfen braucht, soll man sich ein Tablet oder Notebook bzw. Netbook kaufen.


----------



## pibels94 (15. Oktober 2011)

so, Startpost aktualisiert Leute!


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

das gleiche noch mal, Nexus Prime erscheint am *19.10.2011*.


----------



## matthias2304 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hab grad ein Update aufgetan: Ist jetzt auch in Dt. vorbestellbar:

Hi hab grad gesehen, dass das Samsung Galaxy Nexus nun zum vorbestellen  bereitsteht. Erhältlich soll es ab dem 08.11.2011 sein zum Preis von  rund 590EUR. Technisch ist dieses Handy das momentane Non-Plus-Ultra. Es  wird das erste Handy mit Googles neuem Android 4.0 (Ice-Cream) sein.  Auch soll es das erste Handy mit einem 4,65" 720p sAMOLED-Display sein (  Bei der Größe schon fast ein Tablett   ). Die weiteren Neuerungen werden der NFC-Chip, sowie die  LTE-Datenübertragung sein. Der Rest ist Stand-of-the-art: 1,2Ghz  Dual-Core (Cortex A9), PowerVR SGX540 als GPU. 

Samsung Galaxy Nexus 16GB | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

User-Meinung: Das wird das Handy sein, an dem sich aus heutiger Sicht  das iPhone 5 dann wohl messen muss, auch wenn für das iPhone erst Sommer  als möglicher Release angepeilt wird und bis dahin, wenn ich mich nicht  irre, auch der A15 als CPU kommen soll (iPhone 5 als erstes Modell mit  dem Quad-Core?). Ich bin immer wieder fasziniert über die enorme  Entwicklungsgeschwindigkeit auf dem Smartphone / Tablett-Markt. Mal  schaun, was die Zukunft bringt.

Ich werde mir zu meiner demnächst anstehenden Vertragserneuerung wohl  dann das Galaxy Nexus holen und das Potenzial dieses netten Gerätes zu  Gemüte führen...


PS: wollte das grad als News verkaufen....FAIL meinerseits, gibts ja hier schon  wollte euch meine Version trotzdem net vorenthalten --> BEACHTE MEINE SIGNATUR


----------



## Seabound (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich schenk das galaxy s2 meiner frau. Die is da eh scharf drauf. Das nexus is dann an nächsten monat meins...


----------



## tayna (25. Oktober 2011)

das handy ist keineswegs das non-plus-ultra - das lg optimus eye hat eine höhere pixeldichte, das galaxy sII hd das besser display (samoled +), es gibt keinen microSD slot...versteht mich nicht falsch, es ist ein tolles handy aber nicht der absolute überhammer und bis zum erscheinen des eifon5 () gibt es garantiert besseres...


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Oktober 2011)

Mein SGS II reicht mir dicke, ist jetzt auch erst knapp 2 wochen alt.
Da ich generell bei größeren elrktronik anschaffungen (100 euro +) auf mein zeug aufpasse wie auf meinen augapfel wird das auch - hoffendlich -  3-4 jahre halten


----------



## pibels94 (25. Oktober 2011)

tayna schrieb:


> das handy ist keineswegs das non-plus-ultra - das lg optimus eye hat eine höhere pixeldichte, das galaxy sII hd das besser display (samoled +), es gibt keinen microSD slot...versteht mich nicht falsch, es ist ein tolles handy aber nicht der absolute überhammer und bis zum erscheinen des eifon5 () gibt es garantiert besseres...



die Verarbeitung beim Galaxy Nexus ist aber besser  und das SGS 2 HD wird glaube ich nicht mit Android ICS 4.0 kommen


----------



## Dynamitarde (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich warte noch lieber bis Dezember, bis dahin wird’s mit Sicherheit dass eine oder andere Angebot geben.
Hoffentlich


----------



## pibels94 (25. Oktober 2011)

wenn es das Handy um Weihnachten rum für 500€ gibt....dann werd ich schwach


----------



## tayna (26. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> die Verarbeitung beim Galaxy Nexus ist aber besser  und das SGS 2 HD wird glaube ich nicht mit Android ICS 4.0 kommen


 
öhm...woher willst du das wissen? ich kann mich über die verarbeitung des sgs2 nicht beschweren, denke auch, daß das hd da nicht schlechter ist...lediglich der comment mit ics stimmt insoweit, als daß fsd nexus ein unverändertes ics hat und die versionen für die galaxy s (II)-reihe, wenn sie kommen, wohl touchwiz haben werden


----------



## ZeroToxin (26. Oktober 2011)

tayna schrieb:


> öhm...woher willst du das wissen? ich kann mich über die verarbeitung des sgs2 nicht beschweren, denke auch, daß das hd da nicht schlechter ist...lediglich der comment mit ics stimmt insoweit, als daß fsd nexus ein unverändertes ics hat und die versionen für die galaxy s (II)-reihe, wenn sie kommen, wohl touchwiz haben werden


 
Wenn ich mir die Gerüchte im XDA Forum so zu gemüte führe wirds wohl nix mit TW für ICS am GSII.
Was sich bis dato rauskristallisiert hat ist, dass ICS in wohl fast originalem Design für uns GSII user erscheinen wird.

falls nicht, gibt es immer noch die möglichkeit der custom roms inkl port des ganzen 

fakt ist: selbst wenn ICS mit TW4 kommen sollte, gibts schon genug die nen funktionierenden ICS launcher port hinbekommen haben ^^

wobei mich der launcher selbst weniger intressiert als der ganze rest.

das Nexus ist nett, aber mal schaun was danach kommt. fürs erste bin ich mit meinem GSII auf DarkyRom mehr als glücklich, das Nexus lass ich aus aber ich warte dann auf die ersten 4 Kerner


----------



## turbosnake (26. Oktober 2011)

Vergelich zwischen Nexus und 4S:Comparing Samsung Galaxy Nexus 32GB vs. Apple iPhone 4S 64GB - 15 Reasons for the Samsung Galaxy Nexus 32GB - VERSUS IO


----------



## pibels94 (26. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Vergelich zwischen Nexus und 4S:Comparing Samsung Galaxy Nexus 32GB vs. Apple iPhone 4S 64GB - 15 Reasons for the Samsung Galaxy Nexus 32GB - VERSUS IO



danke für den Link 

und was die Verarbeitung bei Galaxy 1 und 2 angeht: ich find die Verarbeitung billig, aber das ist mein Eindruck.


----------

